# Nixsagende Fehlermeldung bei EL-Funktion



## nocturne (27. Aug 2011)

Moin, 

hättet ihr eine Idee? 
JBoss6/Hibernate/Richface(-lets).


Tritt bei folgendem JSF-Code auf:  
	
	
	
	





```
< ... rendered="#{not empty m.docus}" ... >
```

Getter für docus ist:

```
@OneToMany(mappedBy = "modul", fetch = FetchType.LAZY)
public List<Documentation> getDocus(){return this.docus;}
```



```
13:29:11,674 INFO  [STDOUT] Hibernate: select bugs0_.project_id as project5_2_1_, bugs0_.bug_id as bug1_1_, bugs0_.bug_id as bug1_6_0_, bugs0_.label as label6_0_, bugs0_.comment_text as comment3_6_0_, bugs0_.commit_id as commit4_6_0_, bugs0_.project_id as project5_6_0_, bugs0_.bug_state_id as bug6_6_0_, bugs0_.task_id as task7_6_0_, bugs0_.state_tested_id as state8_6_0_ from bug bugs0
13:29:27,325 SCHWERWIEGEND [facelets.viewhandler] Error Rendering View[/index.xhtml]: java.lang.NullPointerException
        at org.hibernate.connection.DriverManagerConnectionProvider.getConnection(DriverManagerConnectionProvider.java:127) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:446) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.getConnection(ConnectionManager.java:167) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.jdbc.AbstractBatcher.prepareQueryStatement(AbstractBatcher.java:161) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.prepareQueryStatement(Loader.java:1700) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQuery(Loader.java:801) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQueryAndInitializeNonLazyCollections(Loader.java:274) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.loadCollection(Loader.java:2166) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.collection.CollectionLoader.initialize(CollectionLoader.java:62) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.persister.collection.AbstractCollectionPersister.initialize(AbstractCollectionPersister.java:627) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.event.def.DefaultInitializeCollectionEventListener.onInitializeCollection(DefaultInitializeCollectionEventListener.java:83) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.initializeCollection(SessionImpl.java:1863) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.collection.AbstractPersistentCollection.initialize(AbstractPersistentCollection.java:369) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.collection.AbstractPersistentCollection.read(AbstractPersistentCollection.java:111) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.collection.AbstractPersistentCollection.readSize(AbstractPersistentCollection.java:134) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.collection.PersistentBag.isEmpty(PersistentBag.java:255) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.apache.el.parser.AstEmpty.getValue(AstEmpty.java:53) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.el.parser.AstNot.getValue(AstNot.java:42) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.el.ValueExpressionImpl.getValue(ValueExpressionImpl.java:187) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at com.sun.facelets.el.TagValueExpression.getValue(TagValueExpression.java:71) [:1.1.15.B1]
        at javax.faces.component.ComponentStateHelper.eval(ComponentStateHelper.java:190) [:2.0.3-]
        at javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.isRendered(UIComponentBase.java:417) [:2.0.3-]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChild(RendererBase.java:276) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChildren(RendererBase.java:262) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChild(RendererBase.java:284) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractRowsRenderer.encodeCellChildren(AbstractRowsRenderer.java:285) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractTableRenderer.encodeOneRow(AbstractTableRenderer.java:371) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractRowsRenderer.process(AbstractRowsRenderer.java:86) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.model.SequenceDataModel.walk(SequenceDataModel.java:101) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.component.UIDataAdaptor.walk(UIDataAdaptor.java:1151) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractRowsRenderer.encodeRows(AbstractRowsRenderer.java:106) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractRowsRenderer.encodeRows(AbstractRowsRenderer.java:91) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractTableRenderer.encodeTBody(AbstractTableRenderer.java:76) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractTableRenderer.encodeChildren(AbstractTableRenderer.java:83) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeChildren(UIComponentBase.java:849) [:2.0.3-]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChild(RendererBase.java:282) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChildren(RendererBase.java:262) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChild(RendererBase.java:284) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:124) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxChildren(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:67) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:115) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxChildren(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:67) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:115) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxChildren(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:67) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:115) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxChildren(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:67) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:115) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxContainerRenderer.encodeAjax(AjaxContainerRenderer.java:123) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.component.AjaxViewRoot.encodeAjax(AjaxViewRoot.java:677) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.component.AjaxViewRoot.encodeChildren(AjaxViewRoot.java:548) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at javax.faces.component.UIComponent.encodeAll(UIComponent.java:1643) [:2.0.3-]
        at com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler.renderView(FaceletViewHandler.java:592) [:1.1.15.B1]
        at org.ajax4jsf.application.ViewHandlerWrapper.renderView(ViewHandlerWrapper.java:100) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.application.AjaxViewHandler.renderView(AjaxViewHandler.java:176) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RenderResponsePhase.execute(RenderResponsePhase.java:117) [:2.0.3-]
        at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.Phase.doPhase(Phase.java:97) [:2.0.3-]
        at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:135) [:2.0.3-]
        at javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:309) [:2.0.3-]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:324) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:242) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.ajax4jsf.webapp.BaseXMLFilter.doXmlFilter(BaseXMLFilter.java:178) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.webapp.BaseFilter.handleRequest(BaseFilter.java:290) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.webapp.BaseFilter.processUploadsAndHandleRequest(BaseFilter.java:390) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.webapp.BaseFilter.doFilter(BaseFilter.java:517) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:274) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:242) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:275) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:191) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:181) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.modcluster.catalina.CatalinaContext$RequestListenerValve.event(CatalinaContext.java:285) [:1.1.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.modcluster.catalina.CatalinaContext$RequestListenerValve.invoke(CatalinaContext.java:261) [:1.1.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:88) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityContextEstablishmentValve.invoke(SecurityContextEstablishmentValve.java:100) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:127) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:102) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.web.tomcat.service.jca.CachedConnectionValve.invoke(CachedConnectionValve.java:158) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.web.tomcat.service.request.ActiveRequestResponseCacheValve.invoke(ActiveRequestResponseCacheValve.java:53) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:362) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:877) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11Protocol.java:654) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$Worker.run(JIoEndpoint.java:951) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:662) [:1.6.0_26]

13:29:27,417 ERROR [org.ajax4jsf.webapp.BaseXMLFilter] Exception in the filter chain: javax.servlet.ServletException
        at javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:321) [:2.0.3-]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:324) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:242) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.ajax4jsf.webapp.BaseXMLFilter.doXmlFilter(BaseXMLFilter.java:178) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.webapp.BaseFilter.handleRequest(BaseFilter.java:290) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.webapp.BaseFilter.processUploadsAndHandleRequest(BaseFilter.java:390) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.webapp.BaseFilter.doFilter(BaseFilter.java:517) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:274) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:242) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:275) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:191) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:181) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.modcluster.catalina.CatalinaContext$RequestListenerValve.event(CatalinaContext.java:285) [:1.1.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.modcluster.catalina.CatalinaContext$RequestListenerValve.invoke(CatalinaContext.java:261) [:1.1.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:88) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityContextEstablishmentValve.invoke(SecurityContextEstablishmentValve.java:100) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:127) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:102) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.web.tomcat.service.jca.CachedConnectionValve.invoke(CachedConnectionValve.java:158) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.jboss.web.tomcat.service.request.ActiveRequestResponseCacheValve.invoke(ActiveRequestResponseCacheValve.java:53) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:362) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:877) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11Protocol.java:654) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$Worker.run(JIoEndpoint.java:951) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:662) [:1.6.0_26]
Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
        at org.hibernate.connection.DriverManagerConnectionProvider.getConnection(DriverManagerConnectionProvider.java:127) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:446) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.getConnection(ConnectionManager.java:167) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.jdbc.AbstractBatcher.prepareQueryStatement(AbstractBatcher.java:161) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.prepareQueryStatement(Loader.java:1700) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQuery(Loader.java:801) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQueryAndInitializeNonLazyCollections(Loader.java:274) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.loadCollection(Loader.java:2166) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.collection.CollectionLoader.initialize(CollectionLoader.java:62) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.persister.collection.AbstractCollectionPersister.initialize(AbstractCollectionPersister.java:627) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.event.def.DefaultInitializeCollectionEventListener.onInitializeCollection(DefaultInitializeCollectionEventListener.java:83) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.initializeCollection(SessionImpl.java:1863) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.collection.AbstractPersistentCollection.initialize(AbstractPersistentCollection.java:369) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.collection.AbstractPersistentCollection.read(AbstractPersistentCollection.java:111) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.collection.AbstractPersistentCollection.readSize(AbstractPersistentCollection.java:134) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.collection.PersistentBag.isEmpty(PersistentBag.java:255) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.apache.el.parser.AstEmpty.getValue(AstEmpty.java:53) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.el.parser.AstNot.getValue(AstNot.java:42) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.el.ValueExpressionImpl.getValue(ValueExpressionImpl.java:187) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at com.sun.facelets.el.TagValueExpression.getValue(TagValueExpression.java:71) [:1.1.15.B1]
        at javax.faces.component.ComponentStateHelper.eval(ComponentStateHelper.java:190) [:2.0.3-]
        at javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.isRendered(UIComponentBase.java:417) [:2.0.3-]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChild(RendererBase.java:276) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChildren(RendererBase.java:262) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChild(RendererBase.java:284) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractRowsRenderer.encodeCellChildren(AbstractRowsRenderer.java:285) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractTableRenderer.encodeOneRow(AbstractTableRenderer.java:371) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractRowsRenderer.process(AbstractRowsRenderer.java:86) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.model.SequenceDataModel.walk(SequenceDataModel.java:101) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.component.UIDataAdaptor.walk(UIDataAdaptor.java:1151) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractRowsRenderer.encodeRows(AbstractRowsRenderer.java:106) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractRowsRenderer.encodeRows(AbstractRowsRenderer.java:91) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractTableRenderer.encodeTBody(AbstractTableRenderer.java:76) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractTableRenderer.encodeChildren(AbstractTableRenderer.java:83) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeChildren(UIComponentBase.java:849) [:2.0.3-]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChild(RendererBase.java:282) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChildren(RendererBase.java:262) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChild(RendererBase.java:284) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:124) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxChildren(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:67) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:115) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxChildren(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:67) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:115) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxChildren(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:67) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:115) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxChildren(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:67) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:115) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxContainerRenderer.encodeAjax(AjaxContainerRenderer.java:123) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.component.AjaxViewRoot.encodeAjax(AjaxViewRoot.java:677) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.component.AjaxViewRoot.encodeChildren(AjaxViewRoot.java:548) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at javax.faces.component.UIComponent.encodeAll(UIComponent.java:1643) [:2.0.3-]
        at com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler.renderView(FaceletViewHandler.java:592) [:1.1.15.B1]
        at org.ajax4jsf.application.ViewHandlerWrapper.renderView(ViewHandlerWrapper.java:100) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.application.AjaxViewHandler.renderView(AjaxViewHandler.java:176) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RenderResponsePhase.execute(RenderResponsePhase.java:117) [:2.0.3-]
        at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.Phase.doPhase(Phase.java:97) [:2.0.3-]
        at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:135) [:2.0.3-]
        at javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:309) [:2.0.3-]
        ... 25 more

13:29:27,501 ERROR [org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[jboss.web].[localhost].[/erm].[Faces Servlet]] Servlet.service() for servlet Faces Servlet threw exception: java.lang.NullPointerException
        at org.hibernate.connection.DriverManagerConnectionProvider.getConnection(DriverManagerConnectionProvider.java:127) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:446) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.getConnection(ConnectionManager.java:167) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.jdbc.AbstractBatcher.prepareQueryStatement(AbstractBatcher.java:161) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.prepareQueryStatement(Loader.java:1700) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQuery(Loader.java:801) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQueryAndInitializeNonLazyCollections(Loader.java:274) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.loadCollection(Loader.java:2166) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.loader.collection.CollectionLoader.initialize(CollectionLoader.java:62) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.persister.collection.AbstractCollectionPersister.initialize(AbstractCollectionPersister.java:627) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.event.def.DefaultInitializeCollectionEventListener.onInitializeCollection(DefaultInitializeCollectionEventListener.java:83) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.initializeCollection(SessionImpl.java:1863) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.collection.AbstractPersistentCollection.initialize(AbstractPersistentCollection.java:369) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.collection.AbstractPersistentCollection.read(AbstractPersistentCollection.java:111) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.collection.AbstractPersistentCollection.readSize(AbstractPersistentCollection.java:134) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.hibernate.collection.PersistentBag.isEmpty(PersistentBag.java:255) [:3.6.0.Final]
        at org.apache.el.parser.AstEmpty.getValue(AstEmpty.java:53) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.el.parser.AstNot.getValue(AstNot.java:42) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at org.apache.el.ValueExpressionImpl.getValue(ValueExpressionImpl.java:187) [:6.0.0.Final]
        at com.sun.facelets.el.TagValueExpression.getValue(TagValueExpression.java:71) [:1.1.15.B1]
        at javax.faces.component.ComponentStateHelper.eval(ComponentStateHelper.java:190) [:2.0.3-]
        at javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.isRendered(UIComponentBase.java:417) [:2.0.3-]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChild(RendererBase.java:276) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChildren(RendererBase.java:262) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChild(RendererBase.java:284) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractRowsRenderer.encodeCellChildren(AbstractRowsRenderer.java:285) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractTableRenderer.encodeOneRow(AbstractTableRenderer.java:371) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractRowsRenderer.process(AbstractRowsRenderer.java:86) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.model.SequenceDataModel.walk(SequenceDataModel.java:101) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.component.UIDataAdaptor.walk(UIDataAdaptor.java:1151) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractRowsRenderer.encodeRows(AbstractRowsRenderer.java:106) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractRowsRenderer.encodeRows(AbstractRowsRenderer.java:91) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractTableRenderer.encodeTBody(AbstractTableRenderer.java:76) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.richfaces.renderkit.AbstractTableRenderer.encodeChildren(AbstractTableRenderer.java:83) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeChildren(UIComponentBase.java:849) [:2.0.3-]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChild(RendererBase.java:282) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChildren(RendererBase.java:262) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.RendererBase.renderChild(RendererBase.java:284) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:124) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxChildren(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:67) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:115) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxChildren(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:67) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:115) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxChildren(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:67) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:115) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxChildren(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:67) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxChildrenRenderer.encodeAjaxComponent(AjaxChildrenRenderer.java:115) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.renderkit.AjaxContainerRenderer.encodeAjax(AjaxContainerRenderer.java:123) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.component.AjaxViewRoot.encodeAjax(AjaxViewRoot.java:677) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at org.ajax4jsf.component.AjaxViewRoot.encodeChildren(AjaxViewRoot.java:548) [:3.3.0.GA]
        at javax.faces.component.UIComponent.encodeAll(UIComponent.java:1643) [:2.0.3-]
        at com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler.renderView(FaceletViewHandler.java:592) [:1.1.15.B1]
...
```


----------



## sence (31. Aug 2011)

hast du auch nen Setter erstellt?
versuch mal rendered="#{m.docus != null}"
starte alternativ den Server mal neu, ggf. hängt er.


----------



## bluer (1. Sep 2011)

Bei fehlenden Setter würde die Fehlermeldung anders aussehen, sprich dann würde es in dieser drin stehen. Überprüfe doch noch einmal deine persistence.xml. Ich hatte letztens auch so eine nichtssagende Fehlermeldung und dann war einfach das DB-Passwort falsch.


----------

